# Comparing the right food for my cat with UTI



## diamondpaws (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello all! I am a newbie 

I have 3 cats all female 

My one cat Zoe is 12 years old and has just been diagnosed with UTI and crystals forming. She is on Clavamox and of course Hills S/D food......... :dis I was told to keep her on the food for 3 weeks as I AM NOT a hills fan and dont like feeding it. So after my 3 weeks on the S/D I am going to change her diet. But I need a cat food that has the low phosphorus and magnesium and ash like Hills S/D..... Its quite the process lol.

I am also feeding canned cat food with water mixed in it 3-4 times a week to help with water intake. But I would like to keep all the cats on a kibble for daily feeding.

I LOVE Orijen. But I am trying to see if it is good for my females Urinary tract health????

I have been doing TONS on research...... Its tough lol

Heres the Orijen I am thinking of switching to after the 3 weeks of S/D
it seems to have a low magnesium content like S/D........ What do you think is it comparable for urine health? 
http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/products/ca ... lysis.aspx

Here is the Hills S/D nutient intake

Average Nutrient And Caloric Contents 
Dry 4292 kcal/kg (520.5 kcal/per cup²) 
¹Measurement of Usable Energy in a food, which differs substantially from gross caloric content.
² An eight fluid oz. measuring cup of s/d® Feline contains 4.3 oz. by weight. 
Nutrient
Dry Matter1
%
Protein	34.4
Fat	26.7
Carbohydrate (NFE)	31.9
Crude Fiber	0.5

Calcium	1.05
Phosphorus	0.77
Sodium	0.40
Potassium	0.90
Magnesium	0.059
Taurine	0.23
¹The nutrient in the product after moisture is removed. It is used to make direct comparisons of nutrient profiles of products with differing moisture contents. 


Ingredients
Brewers Rice, Chicken By-Product Meal, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Corn Gluten Meal, Dried Egg Product, Calcium Sulfate, Chicken Liver Flavor, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, DL-MeIOUDLYthionine, Iodized Salt, Vitamin E Supplement, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Taurine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.


Which looks better unirary wise...... we all know 100% which is better health wise lol not even a comparison 
THANKS


----------



## diamondpaws (Jun 27, 2010)

Guess no one has tried either of these brands???

I bought some First Mate yesterday, I am mixing it with the Hills S/D since I havent felt right about feeding her just the strait hills......

Anyone else try First Mate? After this bag is done I have to decide between Orijen and First Mate, whatever is better urinary wise.....
http://www.firstmate.com/cat_food.aspx? ... 3AF92DE398


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't speak for anyone else, but I can't recommend ANY kibble for a cat who develops urinary crystals. Kibble is the worst possible dietary option for a cat with urinary problems, and there isn't any way to change that with an ingredient list.

Laurie


----------



## diamondpaws (Jun 27, 2010)

laurief said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I can't recommend ANY kibble for a cat who develops urinary crystals. Kibble is the worst possible dietary option for a cat with urinary problems, and there isn't any way to change that with an ingredient list.
> 
> Laurie


I have started feeding Wet food almost daily mixed with water, as well as having kibble in there bowls. I am hoping this helps. I will know in 2 more weeks when I bring in another pee sample.

thanks


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

diamondpaws said:


> I have started feeding Wet food almost daily mixed with water, as well as having kibble in there bowls. I am hoping this helps. I will know in 2 more weeks when I bring in another pee sample.


Bringing in a urine sample won't tell you whether or not she's still developing crystals in her urine, because even urine that is clear of crystals while in the cat's body will start to crystallize once it's been out of the cat's body for a while. The only way to see if she is developing crystals in her body is to have the urine collected in the vet's office and analysed immediately after collection.

Laurie


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I have to agree with Laurie, I would not feed a cat that has urinary issues _any_ dry whatsoever. I know it's a drag (believe me, I know! :roll: ) but it's a much bigger drag when your cat keeps getting UTIs and/or crystals. Just not worth the convenience.
A high quality wet food (with a little water mixed in) is the best defense against urinary problems...next to raw. Putting your cat on mealtimes and not free feeding is also important. Having a short period of fasting between meals helps keep the cat's system on a natural alkaline/acid swing which helps prevent crystals from forming.


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

My 5.5 year old female has FLUTD (feline lower urinary tract disease) and gets infections, inflammation, and crystals very easily. I have her *strictly* on an all canned diet, mixed with extra water. I feed several small meals a day because neither of my cats finish a whole serving in one sitting and I was just throwing out food. It is very important to look for foods with NO FISH, as fish can make things worse from the increased phosphorus and magnesium levels in cats with urinary problems. Only fish oil is ok. But like everyone else said, no cat, especially one with urinary issues, should ever have to eat kibble. Cats are not big water drinkers because they do not have a high thirst drive, they are used to getting their water intake through their food in the wild. I know how much of a pain it is to feed canned food, its not as quick as just throwing down a dish of kibble, but kibble is soooo bad.


----------



## diamondpaws (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Laurief- Thanks, Last time I took her in to the vet with a full bladder they got it out of her and did the lab tests there, I guess thats what they meant I would have to do in a couple weeks, I just assumed they just needed the pee only lol. 

I have bought highquality canned food and dry, I have to give some dry I have 2 other cats that dont have UTI's and they get kibble, and now they get a little canned mixed with water to. 

Katbudz- I bought a uninary food that has fish in it..... I heard good and then bad things about fish. Mabe I will just finish this bag and stay off the fish to be safe. The canned food has NO fish  thanks!

Gosh my animal feedings are crazy now lol

My Doberman and lab get, dry kibble EVO, plus salmon oil, and a mix of pre-made raw and raw bones 3 times a week
My little chi dog gets, dehydrated raw food (of course the stuff I wanted is only avalable online lol :? ), salmon oil mixed in, & and mixed with water, and a raw bone twice a week
Now the cats get canned food, mixed with water daily

hahaha now I remember when feeding animals was ALOT easier! My animals cost more than me to feed!!! Seriously! And I am not including my horse here lol


----------

